# clutch problem



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys,
i have an S4 2001 model 2.7T ,engine were stripped out to replace trubos.after replacing the engine the clucth pedal stick down.i bleed the system several time the pedal still down.replaced the upper and lower clucth pump and still the same.








check for leaks in system=>ok
please advice.
all replies appreciated.


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

how did you bleed it?


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Flexia)*

someone is inside and the other is outside.
the guy inside the car is pressing the pedal and removing and holding it than the guy outside is opening the bleeder that it is located under the coolant tankover the gearbox.
please advice if this operation is ok.
thanks


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

I never bleed a s4 but in my bmw I had to pull the clutch up and then push down many times to build pressure and then open the valve. And then pull up and push down a ton more to get it to stay up. Or try to get a vacuum bleeder if that doesn't work.


----------

